# Stuck on Seroquel....and Now ZOLOFT!!!!



## Cranz (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey guys
I have been on seroquel 100mg for about 2 months now and i havent noticed much change in my DP/DR symptoms....although it has helped with my anxiety a little.
I told my psyc that they arent working and they are giving me headaches...but he said give them more time...he also gave me some Zoloft(which i had befor and does nothing) to take in the morning just 50mg. I am on my first day of this combination and am feeling a little pissed off because this docter wont seem to let up about the seroquel. He said the DP/DR symptoms are psychotic symptoms so they use anti psychotics.

Anybody tried this combination ??
Should i trust his judgment or try another doctor ?? does anybody know a good psyc in Sydney Australia ?

Thanks
JC


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I dont know, Im pretty sure DP isnt a psychotic thing. You should get a second opinion.


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

the doc is feeding you BS, DP/DR can be a part of a psychotic illness like schizophrenia, but if your not hallucinating , or think you napoleon, you probably just have dp/dr

in my experience ive never had any relief from anti psychotics (ive been on nearly every one ..some actually made me psychotic!)

i was on cipramil 60mg and seroquel 1.2 gram for 5 years.. being told all the time i was nuts as i dint feel "real".... came off the seroquel and ive been so much better

im trying to get on the "magic combo" that a few research papers by sierra/sachdev suggest that is :

cipramil/lexapro/clonazepam / possibly lamotrigine (around 250mg and above) quite a few people on these forums have had success with this.. at least with making them feel better, but it doesnt work for all ... but it beats crazy money spinning books like the linden method 

print this paper out and give it to your doc:

http://apt.rcpsych.org/cgi/content/full/11/2/92

and if you doc doesnt want to help after reading that... switch...

best of luck


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey! Another Aussie!

Good stuff... I'm from Brisbane. Great to see you on the forums.

So you're looking for a good psychologist in Sydney... Here's a link:
http://www.anxietyaustralia.com.au/psyc ... /nsw.shtml

I hope they are nearby whichever suburb in Sydney you live in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Cranz said:


> Hey guys
> I have been on seroquel 100mg for about 2 months now and i havent noticed much change in my DP/DR symptoms....although it has helped with my anxiety a little.
> I told my psyc that they arent working and they are giving me headaches...but he said give them more time...he also gave me some Zoloft(which i had befor and does nothing) to take in the morning just 50mg. I am on my first day of this combination and am feeling a little pissed off because this docter wont seem to let up about the seroquel. He said the DP/DR symptoms are psychotic symptoms so they use anti psychotics.
> 
> ...


Sometimes seroquel is prescribed for the anxiety that DP can cause, personally I think it's the anxiety that causes the DP


----------

